# The Funeral Procession



## teacup13 (Jul 1, 2009)

A man was leaving a convenience store with his morning
coffee when he noticed a most unusual funeral procession approaching the nearby cemetery. 


A long black hearse was followed by a second long black hearse about 50 feet behind the first one. 

 Behind the second hearse was a solitary man walking a dog on a leash. 

Behind him, a short distance back, were about 200 men walking single file. 
The man couldn't stand the curiosity. He respectfully approached the man
walking the dog and said, 'I am so sorry for your loss,and this may be a bad time to disturb you, but I've never seen a funeral like this.

Whose funeral is it?' 

'My wife's.

''What happened to her?' 

The man replied, 'My dog attacked and killed her' 

He inquired further, 'But who is in the second hearse?' 

The man answered, 'My mother-in-law. She was trying to help my wife when the dog turned on her.' 


A poignant and thoughtful moment of silence passed between the two men. 


'Can I borrow the dog?' 





The man replied, 'Get in line.'


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 3, 2009)

That's a good en!


----------



## zapper (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't care who you are, that's funny


----------

